# Any Tarpon Catch'n/Fish'n Teachers near SLpass or Freeport out there?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Would you like to try and teach a old dawg new tricks? heres your chance 

*I want to learn how to catch Tarpon.... always have wanted to learn, Just have never known anyone who knew how on a consistent basis* I am quite versed in fish'n, but am a baby in diapers when it comes to tarpon or sailfish.

Due to my occupation (teacher), In the summer, I have a few weeks to play with.
Fish'n on and off shore all my life, but, NEVER for tarpon.

Would love to learn how. 
I'll supply the boat and the Gas, the bait, what ever tackle you say is needed or told to bring and the friendship.

*You supply the teach'n me how* so I can teach my Grand children 

Any interested out there?

I live just a couple miles outside of Freeport..


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

If you can get a friend to split the cost of a guide with you your first time it would help you ten fold. The best tarpon fisherman out there most likely won't take anyone they don't know since tarpon fishing is pretty tight lipped. The ones that would offer to take you may not actually know what they're doing and further mislead you. That's just my $.02

What kind of boat are you running? Do you have a rolling motor? is it stern or bow mounted? It is probably best to go with someone first to see what kind of tackle you'll need.

I hope you're able to find what you need!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

First, go here and do some reading, including the magazine:
http://www.itarpon.org/

Next, go out to 20-40' of water and look for bait. Shut your main engine off and drift or use your trolling motor to move around.

If you have kids on board, take some dead shad and float them at various depths under balloons with 16/0 circle hooks and a mono leader, 100-250#. You'll have lots of action from sharks, jacks, and bull reds. Those "trash fish" are frequently mixed in with tarpon.

You can make your own **** pops by cutting the j hook off a 1-4 oz jig head and zip tying it to a circle hook. Thread a 3-6" soft plastic on the jig head shank.

Do not use an outboard engine anywhere near where others are tarpon fishing or to get near a school of fish you see rolling.

Late morning to late afternooon is the most likely time to see fish. We don't generally get worried about not seeing anything until 10AM. It is not uncommon for what once appeared to be dead water to come alive with tarpon at some point in the day. You just have to spend some time on the water to get to know your area. And you're in a good area as soon as you get out the jetties and take a right.


----------

